# ATI Troubleshoot !!



## rachitgandhi (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello Guyzz...
             My laptop is equiped with ATI Readon HD 4570 ....
its running fine but there is problem with it catalyst control center ....
and shows me the msg when i try to open catalyst control centre .....
"Catalyst Control Centre:Command Line Interface has stopped working "
i googled this problem a lot and ...
tried to uninstall it and as well as reinstall with its new driver ...
but the same problem exist ....
i tried driver cleaner too to remove its traces compleately but still no luck !!
       Hope u hav the poteintial To help me !!!!


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 30, 2010)

Try System Restore....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2010)

Install latest version of CCC 10.11


----------



## rachitgandhi (Nov 30, 2010)

i hav tried system restore too.. as well as tried new version of catayst 
but still ... it persists !!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2010)

^^ What OS you are using ? Have you updated your OS recently/ Made any kind tweaks or changes or installed some new apps before that error occurred ?


----------



## rachitgandhi (Dec 1, 2010)

I hav windows 7 home premium 64 bit 
and in before pblm i hav installed windows updates ......
not more dan dat !!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2010)

that update may be creating somekind of conflict.

BTW, try this : disable UAC and restart windows and go to

go to C:\Program Files(x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static, right-click on CLIStart.exe and choose Run as Administrator' CCC should start up normally.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 2, 2010)

rachitgandhi said:


> Hello Guyzz...
> My laptop is equiped with ATI Readon HD 4570 ....
> its running fine but there is problem with it catalyst control center ....
> and shows me the msg when i try to open catalyst control centre .....
> ...



Same with my friends Notebook too ,, The CCC wont open see That ur drivers are installed properly .. Ran the game works gr8 only CCC is the problem 

Did u run any game & saw ??


----------



## rachitgandhi (Dec 4, 2010)

Same wid me !!!!!
games r running fine but ....
catalyst control centre is not functioning ....
coz pblm is not with drivers .. but d pblm is wid ccc
i m lucky dat i have before configured my graphics using ccc before its crash ..


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2010)

@ *damngoodman999* & *rachitgandhi* - have you guys tried what I've suggested in post No. 7


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 4, 2010)

^ ^ Ya *topgear* i did those methods not working only CCC is the problem not with the drivers !


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2010)

yep, CCC sometime really creates a lot of issues and I think that's why AMD offers discrete gfx driver on their website without CCC.

BTW, Try installing Dot Net Framework 2 with Service Pack on win 7 though win 7 comes with dot net 3.5 and see if CCC is working properly or not.


----------



## rachitgandhi (Dec 6, 2010)

@topgear i done it too but dats my THE f**k l**k
& 
a random question ... do u think .net framework really works ..... coz my windows was updated to .net framework 4 and after dat also my ccc was running fine but...
d pblm arises all of  sudden irrespective to .net framework updation and installation ...
but i respect ur help i ll try ... and den tell u bout dat ...!!!
thanx for ur valuable suggestions !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

